# i'm in south korea



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

if conditions permit, i'll try to hit up the different locationos here and write some reviews. wishs me luck.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, there is another member on this board that is in South Korea. I'll have to do a search to find the guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hmmm, there is another member on this board that is in South Korea. I'll have to do a search to find the guy.


yea i think his name is traynor something or another. i sent him a pm. hopefully we can meet up and go shred some of these hills.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

aka22 said:


> yea i think his name is traynor something or another. i sent him a pm. hopefully we can meet up and go shred some of these hills.


Ding! Yep that's the name. I was just going to look him up, but you beat me to it.


----------

